# Do Brits Vanish When Abroad?



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Do Brits vanish when they go abroad? Of course not, but...........

I was compelled to endure a short and most unwelcome [except for the old English pub pint with Artona/Stewart] UK visit a week ago and outgoing Gatwick was absolutely heaving, and I mean HEAVING with those flying to all sorts of destinations 8O . North Terminal, so short/euro flights I guess.

OK, not motorhomers but well busy :roll: .

Having said not Motorhomer's on the flights [only because I didn't notice and vehicles being loaded!!!] the two largest long-term vehicle parking areas, exclusively for Mvans and caravans, near Malaga Airport is absolutely FULL. Clearly many are opting for parking and fly-collect-drive.

I went to Fuengirola late last evening.......and why not!  ........and again it was extremely busy with bars and restaurants packed and hotels are reporting 90% occupancy.

..........Morocco, our area of business, is reporting 4.2 million tourists in the first half of 2011, [reported on Wednesday July 27th]. That figure marks a 6.3% increase over the same period last year. The greatest growth was in travellers from Germany, Belgium and Great Britain. An increase of 12% Brit visitors for the same period as last year.

More specifically, Motorhomes ferry bookings to Morocco are up by 6.50% on 2010  .

What is it like elsewhere I wonder?

..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno if it's relevant but.........................................
I put a friends house up for sale that he had with agents for the past year here in Normandy.
The last three months I must have shown 16 or 18 French and one German couple over. Now have three of them all trying to clinch a deal.

Haven't had one enquiry from Brits. 

Ray.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Detourer said:


> More specifically, Motorhomes ferry bookings to Morocco are up by 6.50% on 2010  .
> 
> What is it like elsewhere I wonder?
> 
> ..


Ray,

Perhaps the mainland is getting too expensive and people are looking for somewhere cheaper?

Just come back from a few days away and observed most sites in the UK are pretty full. Don't think anyone is giving up a holiday even in these austere times.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Haven't had one enquiry from Brits.
> 
> Ray.


Not surprising Ray; there have been a series of articles about the tax on second homes proposed and then withdrawn by the French government. People here are rather wary of investing money anyway at themoment and especially when they might have to pay much more than they budgeted for originally.

Now if you were to start a " it's OK folks, he's withdrawn the idea " thread it might reassure people...if that's what you want to do ??? :wink:

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But it's the same for the French G.

I hear many Brit voices and see cars in town though.

Ray.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Detourer said:


> What is it like elsewhere I wonder?


Well, where I travel it's very unusual to see a UK registered MH which suits me fine.

BTW one of the *major reasons I got a MH *was to avoid the cattle class horror of UK airport terminals and God willing I will never have to subject myself to the experience ever again :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Brits abroad*

 well here in S.Italy, Brits seem unusually thin on the ground. But I have seen 2 UK reg. M/Homes in the last couple of days trying unsuccessfully to negotiate the SS 163 Amalfi Drive. In spite of prominent signage, they still try; and then have to turn back when approaching Positano. 
Brother rents part of his villa in Spain; fully booked with Scandinavian, Spanish, German, French et al; -but absolute zero from UK. And advertised only through a UK letting website!
saluti,
eddied


----------

